# AOC is Tweeting



## Synthaholic

Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.


----------



## progressive hunter

Synthaholic said:


> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.


so shes siding with trump on this one,,,


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Synthaholic said:


> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.



Abort everything else in this Bill


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic

progressive hunter said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so shes siding with trump on this one,,,
Click to expand...

No, Trump is siding with the Democrats, who had $2,000 in there to begin with.

Don't you know anything?


----------



## esalla

Synthaholic said:


> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.


LOL ask her what is on page 4562 if she wrote it


----------



## Synthaholic

CrusaderFrank said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abort everything else in this Bill
Click to expand...

Not everything. Everything not related to Covid.


----------



## fncceo

Replace all numbers with $0.


----------



## progressive hunter

Synthaholic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so shes siding with trump on this one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is siding with the Democrats, who had $2,000 in there to begin with.
> 
> Don't you know anything?
Click to expand...

the democrats lied and have been holding the people hostage for political gain,,,


----------



## Crepitus

progressive hunter said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so shes siding with trump on this one,,,
Click to expand...

Nope.  tRump's siding with her.


----------



## Synthaholic

Trump is fucking over the Republican Party with this one. Moscow Mitch turns it down, Chicken Perdue of Corrupt Kelly will suffer BIGLY!


----------



## sealybobo

fncceo said:


> Replace all numbers with $0.


I say don’t give anyone shit. I could go 3 years with just whats in my savings why can’t the rest of you?


----------



## Synthaholic

$2,000 per person, including dependent adults.


----------



## Indeependent

Synthaholic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so shes siding with trump on this one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is siding with the Democrats, who had $2,000 in there to begin with.
> 
> Don't you know anything?
Click to expand...

$2,000.00 plus billions to Africa and other shitholes.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Synthaholic said:


> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.


The twit is tweeting?


----------



## progressive hunter

Synthaholic said:


> $2,000 per person, including dependent adults.


dependent adults???

you mean free loaders,,,


----------



## Synthaholic

Indeependent said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so shes siding with trump on this one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is siding with the Democrats, who had $2,000 in there to begin with.
> 
> Don't you know anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $2,000.00 plus billions to Africa and other shitholes.
Click to expand...

That can be removed but at some point we have to fix all the shit Trump broke and that will take money. So blame him when your taxes go up.


----------



## progressive hunter

Synthaholic said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so shes siding with trump on this one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is siding with the Democrats, who had $2,000 in there to begin with.
> 
> Don't you know anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $2,000.00 plus billions to Africa and other shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can be removed but at some point we have to fix all the shit Trump broke and that will take money. So blame him when your taxes go up.
Click to expand...

why are dems going to raise taxs when they could cut costs and achieve the same goal??


----------



## Synthaholic

progressive hunter said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> $2,000 per person, including dependent adults.
> 
> 
> 
> dependent adults???
> 
> you mean free loaders,,,
Click to expand...

No, I mean college-student children who live in your house. And Grandma who can no longer live alone.


----------



## progressive hunter

Synthaholic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> $2,000 per person, including dependent adults.
> 
> 
> 
> dependent adults???
> 
> you mean free loaders,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I mean college-student children who live in your house. And Grandma who can no longer live alone.
Click to expand...

well grandma gets her own check and the lazy college kid needs to get a job,,,


----------



## Synthaholic

progressive hunter said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so shes siding with trump on this one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is siding with the Democrats, who had $2,000 in there to begin with.
> 
> Don't you know anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $2,000.00 plus billions to Africa and other shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can be removed but at some point we have to fix all the shit Trump broke and that will take money. So blame him when your taxes go up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are dems going to raise taxs when they could cut costs and achieve the same goal??
Click to expand...

We'll do the correct thing in each circumstance. You can retreat back under the rocks. The adults will be back in charge.


----------



## progressive hunter

Synthaholic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so shes siding with trump on this one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is siding with the Democrats, who had $2,000 in there to begin with.
> 
> Don't you know anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $2,000.00 plus billions to Africa and other shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can be removed but at some point we have to fix all the shit Trump broke and that will take money. So blame him when your taxes go up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are dems going to raise taxs when they could cut costs and achieve the same goal??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll do the correct thing in each circumstance. You can retreat back under the rocks. The adults will be back in charge.
Click to expand...

nice deflection,,,


----------



## blackhawk

Pelosi turned down a 1.8 trillion dollar coronvirus relief bill back in October to get a 900 billion one now that gives those who need help the most a big $600.00 dollar check that would not even cover one mortage or rent payment. So seriously to all sides well done you have yet again mangaed to exceed expectations in your ability to fuck over the majority of the population. To be clear and leave no doubt I am talking about both Democrats and Republicans.


----------



## otto105

progressive hunter said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so shes siding with trump on this one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is siding with the Democrats, who had $2,000 in there to begin with.
> 
> Don't you know anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the democrats lied and have been holding the people hostage for political gain,,,
Click to expand...

Sure, grim reaper mitch...


----------



## progressive hunter

otto105 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so shes siding with trump on this one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is siding with the Democrats, who had $2,000 in there to begin with.
> 
> Don't you know anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the democrats lied and have been holding the people hostage for political gain,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, grim reaper mitch...
Click to expand...

dont mistake me for someone that likes repubes,,,


----------



## irosie91

CrusaderFrank said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abort everything else in this Bill
Click to expand...

      I'm game----I will be DELIGHTED----it will not 
      do much for people with a  thousand dollar per 
      week very minor  Ketamine habit in the gutters of         New York-----but I would be happy with $2000.  
      It,  certainly,   will not cure homelessness
      City


----------



## Indeependent

Synthaholic said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so shes siding with trump on this one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is siding with the Democrats, who had $2,000 in there to begin with.
> 
> Don't you know anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $2,000.00 plus billions to Africa and other shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can be removed but at some point we have to fix all the shit Trump broke and that will take money. So blame him when your taxes go up.
Click to expand...

Trump already put the kabosh on handing out money to your friends overseas.
Elaborate on what Trump broke other than your heart.
Our taxes didn't go up after Obama bailed out GW's mess and they'll only go up so we can feed more Africans and tell our own citizens to fuck off and die,


----------



## Harry Dresden

sealybobo said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replace all numbers with $0.
> 
> 
> 
> I say don’t give anyone shit. I could go 3 years with just whats in my savings why can’t the rest of you?
Click to expand...

and you aint a republican?.....


----------



## White 6

Synthaholic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so shes siding with trump on this one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is siding with the Democrats, who had $2,000 in there to begin with.
> 
> Don't you know anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the democrats lied and have been holding the people hostage for political gain,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you cute or some old saggy hag???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Selfie.
> View attachment 432476
Click to expand...

Cute.  I bet waiting tables you have great tips.


----------



## otto105

Indeependent said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so shes siding with trump on this one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is siding with the Democrats, who had $2,000 in there to begin with.
> 
> Don't you know anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $2,000.00 plus billions to Africa and other shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can be removed but at some point we have to fix all the shit Trump broke and that will take money. So blame him when your taxes go up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump already put the kabosh on handing out money to your friends overseas.
> Elaborate on what Trump broke other than your heart.
> Our taxes didn't go up after Obama bailed out GW's mess and they'll only go up so we can feed more Africans and tell our own citizens to fuck off and die,
Click to expand...

trump has done what to stop on sending money overseas?

Just when did that bullshit lie start?


----------



## Synthaholic

OK, here's more:


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## irosie91

what social problem is  $ 2000  supposed to solve?   
Will it end crime?     end substance abuse?    end 
homelessness?     (be not deceived -----I WILL NOT 
REJECT IT IF IT COMES MY WAY)        btw---anyone out there know any  BLM person------will it end the BLM
angst?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

The Conservative Right surrendered *yet again* by allowing AOC and Berni into Congress.

Think about it......

Everything Bernie and AOC propose are the exact antithesis of what the Constitution says about how America is to be governed
They are basically advocating for absolute government control...the exact opposite of the Constitution.
Allowing Communists to be in Congress and write our laws is the supreme act of Cowardice and ankle grabbing....just behind allowing confiscation (which they will also)

BrokeLoser was spot on......



BrokeLoser said:


> Easy now...I side with Conservatives, I vote with Conservatives BUT they are the most nutless, spinless, big mouth pieces of shit that ever were. Come on man...they didn’t have the balls to keep heterosexual white Christians cool in a nation founded, built, run and funded by heterosexual white Christians. The Left has owned their sackless asses for decades....Sad but true.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Where are we getting all this free money from?


----------



## Synthaholic

Chris Hayes agrees with me:

People should be clear on what happened. The reason, the number one reason, there wasn’t a deal sooner, with a higher price tag, was that Trump *completely* ignored the entirety of the negotiations.1/x 

It was always clear he could get a deal at a number closer to Pelosi’s if he actually cared and wanted to lean on Senate R’s. But he didn’t! Because he didn’t care. And post-election he has spent literally all of his political capital attempting to overturn American democracy 

On that task he has been quite focused! There’s no official too low-level to lobby! So why did he just decide to suddenly pay attention? I think the Occam’s razor is *to screw McConnell*. 

He’s pissed that McConnell acknowledged Biden’s victory and this is his revenge. The most stalwart opposition to $2000 checks is McConnell’s own caucus. This blows up McConnell’s deal and screws Loeffler and Purdue who’ve now been wrong footed. 

Pelosi is right to call the bluff. Push as far as you can and force a showdown between Trump and McConnell because ultimately that’s big battle that has to happen before this era ends. 

Original tweet:


----------



## Synthaholic

irosie91 said:


> what social problem is  $ 2000  supposed to solve?
> Will it end crime?     end substance abuse?    end
> homelessness?     (be not deceived -----I WILL NOT
> REJECT IT IF IT COMES MY WAY)        btw---anyone out there know any  BLM person------will it end the BLM
> angst?


It will pay some rent and buy some food.


----------



## Synthaholic

airplanemechanic said:


> Where are we getting all this free money from?


Joseph Biden (God's choice) will send out checks and China will pay for it!


----------



## White 6

Synthaholic said:


> OK, here's more:


Interesting.  Sounds like she at least learned how the place works in practice during the last 2 years.  Not sure whether that makes her any better or just more dangerous, as philosophic point of view on the role of government in the United States has not changed.


----------



## Synthaholic

White 6 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, here's more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.  Sounds like she at least learned how the place works in practice during the last 2 years.  Not sure whether that makes her any better or just more dangerous, as philosophic point of view on the role of government in the United States has not changed.
Click to expand...

She's awesome. So smart. I hope she runs for Senator.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

All boot licking Communist want her to win

And calling AOC "smart" is probably the most moronic thing anyone on this forum has said in months.


----------



## flacaltenn

Synthaholic said:


> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.



That's not the real problem with the Bill.. Trump played into their hands on this.. ONLY PEOPLE who need "money for nothing" are the unemployed and folks behind on their bills.. Probably 50% of those direct payments go to folks that are either WORKING or retire on fixed income with no Covid issues.  

UPPING those payments is as BIG a waste as the $50Million in the appropriations side of this clusterfuck porksicle for Cent. American NARCO DICTATORS to build BIGGER and more CORRUPT drug empires..  Get ready for MAJOR STREAMS of money flushed down the crapper by the Biden Admin trying to cure our "border problem" by making the Narco Dictators stronger and richer..


----------



## flacaltenn

*Closed for Moderation..  May re-open in 15 minutes or so.. *


----------



## Synthaholic

Since this is important info about stimulus checks, here's her latest tweets about the bills:


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Who is AOC ?

And does anyone care outside of her bubble ?

Do you even realize how stupid those tweets are?

The issue is getting assistance out where it's most needed and deserved.

Not just sending out checks as fast a possible.

As always, AOC proved beyond any reasonable doubt that she is a moron.


Shhhesh


----------



## flacaltenn

Synthaholic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what social problem is  $ 2000  supposed to solve?
> Will it end crime?     end substance abuse?    end
> homelessness?     (be not deceived -----I WILL NOT
> REJECT IT IF IT COMES MY WAY)        btw---anyone out there know any  BLM person------will it end the BLM
> angst?
> 
> 
> 
> It will pay some rent and buy some food.
Click to expand...


Why do people STILL working and employed need a check?  Why do folks on retirement need a check? This is the kind of Swamp Bullshit flinging match that got Trump elected in the 1st place.  And the tying the Covid as a RIDER to the PORKULUS homongo Swamp buffet is the BADDEST WAY to get a well-considered pandemic relief bill..


----------



## flacaltenn

*10 posts deleted. Two warnings issued.  Stay on the topic... Dont take the troll bait,.. *


----------



## Hossfly

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Who is AOC ?
> 
> And does anyone care outside of her bubble ?
> 
> Do you even realize how stupid those tweets are?
> 
> The issue is getting assistance out where it's most needed and deserved.
> 
> Not just sending out checks as fast a possible.
> 
> As always, AOC proved beyond any reasonable doubt that she is a moron.
> 
> 
> Shhhesh


Money should have been sent to small businesses instead of foreign interests,  Sending just $600 to citizens is a slap in the face of the whole country.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

flacaltenn said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the real problem with the Bill.. Trump played into their hands on this.. ONLY PEOPLE who need "money for nothing" are the unemployed and folks behind on their bills.. Probably 50% of those direct payments go to folks that are either WORKING or retire on fixed income with no Covid issues.
> 
> UPPING those payments is as BIG a waste as the $50Million in the appropriations side of this clusterfuck porksicle for Cent. American NARCO DICTATORS to build BIGGER and more CORRUPT drug empires..  Get ready for MAJOR STREAMS of money flushed down the crapper by the Biden Admin trying to cure our "border problem" by making the Narco Dictators stronger and richer..
Click to expand...


But it's politics in Washington.

Any politician that doesn't play the game is deemed unfit.  By changing the sum for Americans (not even every American) to $2000 I think he's outplayed the Democrats.

If they disagree and don't do it he looks like the good guy.

If they do agree, then to still add all their porkulus the cost will be astronomical and they will look irresponsible.

I dunno.  Could go either way.


----------



## Muhammed

Synthaholic said:


> Since this is important info about stimulus checks, here's her latest tweets about the bills:


FYI: I think they unlocked your other thread regarding this important subject.

How The COVID Relief Bill Turned Into A Climate Change Bill | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## fncceo

Synthaholic said:


> dependent adults.



Two very sad words when put together ...





He'll just spend the money on weed and Green Day tickets.


----------



## irosie91

Synthaholic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what social problem is  $ 2000  supposed to solve?
> Will it end crime?     end substance abuse?    end
> homelessness?     (be not deceived -----I WILL NOT
> REJECT IT IF IT COMES MY WAY)        btw---anyone out there know any  BLM person------will it end the BLM
> angst?
> 
> 
> 
> It will pay some rent and buy some food.
Click to expand...


I live in an area of my city which is an epicenter of BLM.     Ain't nobody starving here-----there is free food all
    over the place.     They only time I saw HUNGER or
    malnutrition here in the MANY DECADES  I worked
    in the hospitals was------amongst psychotics,
    addicts and their kids.    At this time---there is a
    moratorium on evictions for non-payment of rent.
    HOWEVER---the crime rate is WAY UP.   Seems to
    that there are also lots of fires-----but I don't have
     t


flacaltenn said:


> *10 posts deleted. Two warnings issued.  Stay on the topic... Dont take the troll bait,.. *



IMNSHO   (in my not so humble opinion)  the PAYOFF is part of a democrat   (sadly)  program of buying votes via a  BREAD AND CIRCUSES policy


----------



## flacaltenn

BasicHumanUnit said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the real problem with the Bill.. Trump played into their hands on this.. ONLY PEOPLE who need "money for nothing" are the unemployed and folks behind on their bills.. Probably 50% of those direct payments go to folks that are either WORKING or retire on fixed income with no Covid issues.
> 
> UPPING those payments is as BIG a waste as the $50Million in the appropriations side of this clusterfuck porksicle for Cent. American NARCO DICTATORS to build BIGGER and more CORRUPT drug empires..  Get ready for MAJOR STREAMS of money flushed down the crapper by the Biden Admin trying to cure our "border problem" by making the Narco Dictators stronger and richer..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's politics in Washington.
> 
> Any politician that doesn't play the game is deemed unfit.  By changing the sum for Americans (not even every American) to $2000 I think he's outplayed the Democrats.
> 
> If they disagree and don't do it he looks like the good guy.
> 
> If they do agree, then to still add all their porkulus the cost will be astronomical and they will look irresponsible.
> 
> I dunno.  Could go either way.
Click to expand...


Naw.. He misplayed that one..  Should have started out by nailing them for HIDING the Covid relief in the humongo Porkulus Omnibus..  Tell them about their tiny private parts for not being brave enough to pass it separately.. YOU KNOW there's no limit to the free stuff Dems are willing to bribe voters with..  It's like their favorite brain dead play..  

Should have focused on the Swamp Buffet which was the BIGGER PART of that Bill..  As they say -- "THE OPTICS" stinks by combining the two...


----------



## flacaltenn

fncceo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> dependent adults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two very sad words when put together ...
> 
> View attachment 432499
> 
> He'll just spend the money on weed and Green Day tickets.
Click to expand...


Sadder part is -- both the weed dealer AND Green Day are getting checks also...


----------



## White 6

flacaltenn said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the real problem with the Bill.. Trump played into their hands on this.. ONLY PEOPLE who need "money for nothing" are the unemployed and folks behind on their bills.. Probably 50% of those direct payments go to folks that are either WORKING or retire on fixed income with no Covid issues.
> 
> UPPING those payments is as BIG a waste as the $50Million in the appropriations side of this clusterfuck porksicle for Cent. American NARCO DICTATORS to build BIGGER and more CORRUPT drug empires..  Get ready for MAJOR STREAMS of money flushed down the crapper by the Biden Admin trying to cure our "border problem" by making the Narco Dictators stronger and richer..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's politics in Washington.
> 
> Any politician that doesn't play the game is deemed unfit.  By changing the sum for Americans (not even every American) to $2000 I think he's outplayed the Democrats.
> 
> If they disagree and don't do it he looks like the good guy.
> 
> If they do agree, then to still add all their porkulus the cost will be astronomical and they will look irresponsible.
> 
> I dunno.  Could go either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw.. He misplayed that one..  Should have started out by nailing them for HIDING the Covid relief in the humongo Porkulus Omnibus..  Tell them about their tiny private parts for not being brave enough to pass it separately.. YOU KNOW there's no limit to the free stuff Dems are willing to bribe voters with..  It's like their favorite brain dead play..
> 
> Should have focused on the Swamp Buffet which was the BIGGER PART of that Bill..  As they say -- "THE OPTICS" stinks by combining the two...
Click to expand...

What about Mitch and the thing republican bribe the voters with.  I have put drinks on expense accounts but never take them off taxes, unless it was done by corporate at their level.  Cheap point, but the Dems aren't the only ones in on this as it is mostly the result of a bipartisan recommendation.  It takes two to tango with the money in our system.


----------



## Rambunctious

*AOC is still tweeting*
And no one cares but CNN and a few tards here....


----------



## flacaltenn

White 6 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the real problem with the Bill.. Trump played into their hands on this.. ONLY PEOPLE who need "money for nothing" are the unemployed and folks behind on their bills.. Probably 50% of those direct payments go to folks that are either WORKING or retire on fixed income with no Covid issues.
> 
> UPPING those payments is as BIG a waste as the $50Million in the appropriations side of this clusterfuck porksicle for Cent. American NARCO DICTATORS to build BIGGER and more CORRUPT drug empires..  Get ready for MAJOR STREAMS of money flushed down the crapper by the Biden Admin trying to cure our "border problem" by making the Narco Dictators stronger and richer..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's politics in Washington.
> 
> Any politician that doesn't play the game is deemed unfit.  By changing the sum for Americans (not even every American) to $2000 I think he's outplayed the Democrats.
> 
> If they disagree and don't do it he looks like the good guy.
> 
> If they do agree, then to still add all their porkulus the cost will be astronomical and they will look irresponsible.
> 
> I dunno.  Could go either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw.. He misplayed that one..  Should have started out by nailing them for HIDING the Covid relief in the humongo Porkulus Omnibus..  Tell them about their tiny private parts for not being brave enough to pass it separately.. YOU KNOW there's no limit to the free stuff Dems are willing to bribe voters with..  It's like their favorite brain dead play..
> 
> Should have focused on the Swamp Buffet which was the BIGGER PART of that Bill..  As they say -- "THE OPTICS" stinks by combining the two...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about Mitch and the thing republican bribe the voters with.  I have put drinks on expense accounts but never take them off taxes, unless it was done by corporate at their level.  Cheap point, but the Dems aren't the only ones in on this as it is mostly the result of a bipartisan recommendation.  It takes two to tango with the money in our system.
Click to expand...


Mitch is a poor example.. HIS BOOTIE in this Porkulus was a "Humane Horse Racing Commision " for Kentucky..  You think 99% of Kentucky feel relieved by that?  Repubs are stupid.  They got some new missile system design for the cost of ALL of those foreign aid boondoggles. Do we CARE about that?  Maybe... 

But Dems get REAL aroused by feeding Central Amer Narco dictators and shit like that because they're morons who believe you wouldn't need a wall if you just BRIBED "El Presidente Loco Powder" a little bit to be "nicer to his people"..  

It's either cotton candy fluff from Dems or stuff you REALLY DIDN'T want for Christmas from Repubs.  Take your pick...


----------



## flacaltenn

White 6 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the real problem with the Bill.. Trump played into their hands on this.. ONLY PEOPLE who need "money for nothing" are the unemployed and folks behind on their bills.. Probably 50% of those direct payments go to folks that are either WORKING or retire on fixed income with no Covid issues.
> 
> UPPING those payments is as BIG a waste as the $50Million in the appropriations side of this clusterfuck porksicle for Cent. American NARCO DICTATORS to build BIGGER and more CORRUPT drug empires..  Get ready for MAJOR STREAMS of money flushed down the crapper by the Biden Admin trying to cure our "border problem" by making the Narco Dictators stronger and richer..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's politics in Washington.
> 
> Any politician that doesn't play the game is deemed unfit.  By changing the sum for Americans (not even every American) to $2000 I think he's outplayed the Democrats.
> 
> If they disagree and don't do it he looks like the good guy.
> 
> If they do agree, then to still add all their porkulus the cost will be astronomical and they will look irresponsible.
> 
> I dunno.  Could go either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw.. He misplayed that one..  Should have started out by nailing them for HIDING the Covid relief in the humongo Porkulus Omnibus..  Tell them about their tiny private parts for not being brave enough to pass it separately.. YOU KNOW there's no limit to the free stuff Dems are willing to bribe voters with..  It's like their favorite brain dead play..
> 
> Should have focused on the Swamp Buffet which was the BIGGER PART of that Bill..  As they say -- "THE OPTICS" stinks by combining the two...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about Mitch and the thing republican bribe the voters with.  I have put drinks on expense accounts but never take them off taxes, unless it was done by corporate at their level.  Cheap point, but the Dems aren't the only ones in on this as it is mostly the result of a bipartisan recommendation.  It takes two to tango with the money in our system.
Click to expand...


Like I always say -- bipartisan agreement between these 2 inept, corrupt tribes means TWICE the money for HALF of the performance..


----------



## White 6

flacaltenn said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the real problem with the Bill.. Trump played into their hands on this.. ONLY PEOPLE who need "money for nothing" are the unemployed and folks behind on their bills.. Probably 50% of those direct payments go to folks that are either WORKING or retire on fixed income with no Covid issues.
> 
> UPPING those payments is as BIG a waste as the $50Million in the appropriations side of this clusterfuck porksicle for Cent. American NARCO DICTATORS to build BIGGER and more CORRUPT drug empires..  Get ready for MAJOR STREAMS of money flushed down the crapper by the Biden Admin trying to cure our "border problem" by making the Narco Dictators stronger and richer..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's politics in Washington.
> 
> Any politician that doesn't play the game is deemed unfit.  By changing the sum for Americans (not even every American) to $2000 I think he's outplayed the Democrats.
> 
> If they disagree and don't do it he looks like the good guy.
> 
> If they do agree, then to still add all their porkulus the cost will be astronomical and they will look irresponsible.
> 
> I dunno.  Could go either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw.. He misplayed that one..  Should have started out by nailing them for HIDING the Covid relief in the humongo Porkulus Omnibus..  Tell them about their tiny private parts for not being brave enough to pass it separately.. YOU KNOW there's no limit to the free stuff Dems are willing to bribe voters with..  It's like their favorite brain dead play..
> 
> Should have focused on the Swamp Buffet which was the BIGGER PART of that Bill..  As they say -- "THE OPTICS" stinks by combining the two...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about Mitch and the thing republican bribe the voters with.  I have put drinks on expense accounts but never take them off taxes, unless it was done by corporate at their level.  Cheap point, but the Dems aren't the only ones in on this as it is mostly the result of a bipartisan recommendation.  It takes two to tango with the money in our system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I always say -- bipartisan agreement between these 2 inept, corrupt tribes means TWICE the money for HALF of the performance..
Click to expand...

Agree. Also agree with your earlier post about the money give away.  I did not ask for $600, being one of those retired with fixed (I prefer the word guaranteed) income streams as I set it up this way to make sure I would not be depending on SS government money in my old age. Your point was correct, though, didn't need it as haven't lost a penny and expenses lower as traveling less.  So now they want to give us between $3,000 and $4,000 dollars? I am not in a position to see the nation.  I see Jackson, and it appears humping and bumping, though the Covid number rise every day.  
Do not understand trump on this one.  Do not know what Mitch and the Senate will do with it, but I do not see much pork being pulled off the bone to cover it.  Got a guess?


----------



## westwall

Out of 900 billion, roughly 200 billion goes to workers.  The rest is slated for Democrat cronies.

This is why Trump was elected.


----------



## flacaltenn

White 6 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the real problem with the Bill.. Trump played into their hands on this.. ONLY PEOPLE who need "money for nothing" are the unemployed and folks behind on their bills.. Probably 50% of those direct payments go to folks that are either WORKING or retire on fixed income with no Covid issues.
> 
> UPPING those payments is as BIG a waste as the $50Million in the appropriations side of this clusterfuck porksicle for Cent. American NARCO DICTATORS to build BIGGER and more CORRUPT drug empires..  Get ready for MAJOR STREAMS of money flushed down the crapper by the Biden Admin trying to cure our "border problem" by making the Narco Dictators stronger and richer..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's politics in Washington.
> 
> Any politician that doesn't play the game is deemed unfit.  By changing the sum for Americans (not even every American) to $2000 I think he's outplayed the Democrats.
> 
> If they disagree and don't do it he looks like the good guy.
> 
> If they do agree, then to still add all their porkulus the cost will be astronomical and they will look irresponsible.
> 
> I dunno.  Could go either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw.. He misplayed that one..  Should have started out by nailing them for HIDING the Covid relief in the humongo Porkulus Omnibus..  Tell them about their tiny private parts for not being brave enough to pass it separately.. YOU KNOW there's no limit to the free stuff Dems are willing to bribe voters with..  It's like their favorite brain dead play..
> 
> Should have focused on the Swamp Buffet which was the BIGGER PART of that Bill..  As they say -- "THE OPTICS" stinks by combining the two...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about Mitch and the thing republican bribe the voters with.  I have put drinks on expense accounts but never take them off taxes, unless it was done by corporate at their level.  Cheap point, but the Dems aren't the only ones in on this as it is mostly the result of a bipartisan recommendation.  It takes two to tango with the money in our system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I always say -- bipartisan agreement between these 2 inept, corrupt tribes means TWICE the money for HALF of the performance..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree. Also agree with your earlier post about the money give away.  I did not ask for $600, being one of those retired with fixed (I prefer the word guaranteed) income streams as I set it up this way to make sure I would not be depending on SS government money in my old age. Your point was correct, though, didn't need it as haven't lost a penny and expenses lower as traveling less.  So now they want to give us between $3,000 and $4,000 dollars? I am not in a position to see the nation.  I see Jackson, and it appears humping and bumping, though the Covid number rise every day.
> Do not understand trump on this one.  Do not know what Mitch and the Senate will do with it, but I do not see much pork being pulled off the bone to cover it.  Got a guess?
Click to expand...


Best guess? It mirrors that craze on campus to have a "sugar daddy" and the BIDDING for some of the co-eds gets REALLY REALLY expensive..  Others -- are happy with a $100 gift card to Macy's.. 

These 20 Colleges Have The Most Students With Sugar Daddies And 3 Of The Top 5 Are In Florida (Shocker) – BroBible


----------



## Rocko

Imagine caring about AOC’s tweets


----------



## White 6

flacaltenn said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the real problem with the Bill.. Trump played into their hands on this.. ONLY PEOPLE who need "money for nothing" are the unemployed and folks behind on their bills.. Probably 50% of those direct payments go to folks that are either WORKING or retire on fixed income with no Covid issues.
> 
> UPPING those payments is as BIG a waste as the $50Million in the appropriations side of this clusterfuck porksicle for Cent. American NARCO DICTATORS to build BIGGER and more CORRUPT drug empires..  Get ready for MAJOR STREAMS of money flushed down the crapper by the Biden Admin trying to cure our "border problem" by making the Narco Dictators stronger and richer..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's politics in Washington.
> 
> Any politician that doesn't play the game is deemed unfit.  By changing the sum for Americans (not even every American) to $2000 I think he's outplayed the Democrats.
> 
> If they disagree and don't do it he looks like the good guy.
> 
> If they do agree, then to still add all their porkulus the cost will be astronomical and they will look irresponsible.
> 
> I dunno.  Could go either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw.. He misplayed that one..  Should have started out by nailing them for HIDING the Covid relief in the humongo Porkulus Omnibus..  Tell them about their tiny private parts for not being brave enough to pass it separately.. YOU KNOW there's no limit to the free stuff Dems are willing to bribe voters with..  It's like their favorite brain dead play..
> 
> Should have focused on the Swamp Buffet which was the BIGGER PART of that Bill..  As they say -- "THE OPTICS" stinks by combining the two...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about Mitch and the thing republican bribe the voters with.  I have put drinks on expense accounts but never take them off taxes, unless it was done by corporate at their level.  Cheap point, but the Dems aren't the only ones in on this as it is mostly the result of a bipartisan recommendation.  It takes two to tango with the money in our system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I always say -- bipartisan agreement between these 2 inept, corrupt tribes means TWICE the money for HALF of the performance..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree. Also agree with your earlier post about the money give away.  I did not ask for $600, being one of those retired with fixed (I prefer the word guaranteed) income streams as I set it up this way to make sure I would not be depending on SS government money in my old age. Your point was correct, though, didn't need it as haven't lost a penny and expenses lower as traveling less.  So now they want to give us between $3,000 and $4,000 dollars? I am not in a position to see the nation.  I see Jackson, and it appears humping and bumping, though the Covid number rise every day.
> Do not understand trump on this one.  Do not know what Mitch and the Senate will do with it, but I do not see much pork being pulled off the bone to cover it.  Got a guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Best guess? It mirrors that craze on campus to have a "sugar daddy" and the BIDDING for some of the co-eds gets REALLY REALLY expensive..  Others -- are happy with a $100 gift card to Macy's..
> 
> These 20 Colleges Have The Most Students With Sugar Daddies And 3 Of The Top 5 Are In Florida (Shocker) – BroBible
Click to expand...

Sugar Daddy, eh? OK, maybe from guy who pay $130,000 to $150,000 to get laid, it is a pittance that doesn't come out of his pocket?  Still doesn't ring right, as I don't think he even likes most of the people in this country and especially right now.  You got another?


----------



## flacaltenn

White 6 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the real problem with the Bill.. Trump played into their hands on this.. ONLY PEOPLE who need "money for nothing" are the unemployed and folks behind on their bills.. Probably 50% of those direct payments go to folks that are either WORKING or retire on fixed income with no Covid issues.
> 
> UPPING those payments is as BIG a waste as the $50Million in the appropriations side of this clusterfuck porksicle for Cent. American NARCO DICTATORS to build BIGGER and more CORRUPT drug empires..  Get ready for MAJOR STREAMS of money flushed down the crapper by the Biden Admin trying to cure our "border problem" by making the Narco Dictators stronger and richer..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's politics in Washington.
> 
> Any politician that doesn't play the game is deemed unfit.  By changing the sum for Americans (not even every American) to $2000 I think he's outplayed the Democrats.
> 
> If they disagree and don't do it he looks like the good guy.
> 
> If they do agree, then to still add all their porkulus the cost will be astronomical and they will look irresponsible.
> 
> I dunno.  Could go either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw.. He misplayed that one..  Should have started out by nailing them for HIDING the Covid relief in the humongo Porkulus Omnibus..  Tell them about their tiny private parts for not being brave enough to pass it separately.. YOU KNOW there's no limit to the free stuff Dems are willing to bribe voters with..  It's like their favorite brain dead play..
> 
> Should have focused on the Swamp Buffet which was the BIGGER PART of that Bill..  As they say -- "THE OPTICS" stinks by combining the two...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about Mitch and the thing republican bribe the voters with.  I have put drinks on expense accounts but never take them off taxes, unless it was done by corporate at their level.  Cheap point, but the Dems aren't the only ones in on this as it is mostly the result of a bipartisan recommendation.  It takes two to tango with the money in our system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I always say -- bipartisan agreement between these 2 inept, corrupt tribes means TWICE the money for HALF of the performance..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree. Also agree with your earlier post about the money give away.  I did not ask for $600, being one of those retired with fixed (I prefer the word guaranteed) income streams as I set it up this way to make sure I would not be depending on SS government money in my old age. Your point was correct, though, didn't need it as haven't lost a penny and expenses lower as traveling less.  So now they want to give us between $3,000 and $4,000 dollars? I am not in a position to see the nation.  I see Jackson, and it appears humping and bumping, though the Covid number rise every day.
> Do not understand trump on this one.  Do not know what Mitch and the Senate will do with it, but I do not see much pork being pulled off the bone to cover it.  Got a guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Best guess? It mirrors that craze on campus to have a "sugar daddy" and the BIDDING for some of the co-eds gets REALLY REALLY expensive..  Others -- are happy with a $100 gift card to Macy's..
> 
> These 20 Colleges Have The Most Students With Sugar Daddies And 3 Of The Top 5 Are In Florida (Shocker) – BroBible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sugar Daddy, eh? OK, maybe from guy who pay $130,000 to $150,000 to get laid, it is a pittance that doesn't come out of his pocket?  Still doesn't ring right, as I don't think he even likes most of the people in this country and especially right now.  You got another?
Click to expand...


We're getting wined and dine before the "romance" starts??? In the lingo of the left -- this level of spending is "NOT SUSTAINABLE"...  It will eventually fix itself..  

But all we HAVE is Sugar Daddies bidding for our affection right now..  And they're spending our money to woo us..


----------



## airplanemechanic

Who gives a fuck about AOC or her fucking tweets? She needs to take my drink order and STFU.


----------



## airplanemechanic

dupe thread reported





__





						AOC is Tweeting
					

OK, here's more:    Interesting.  Sounds like she at least learned how the place works in practice during the last 2 years.  Not sure whether that makes her any better or just more dangerous, as philosophic point of view on the role of government in the United States has not changed.  She's...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Darkwind

A $600 Check | A $600 check. That money, should you receive it, is yours to keep. Do with it what you wish. Buy a moderately-sized television set and watch the free... | By Tucker Carlson Tonight | Facebook
					

105 万 views, 2.3 万 likes, 546 loves, 5,709 comments, 2.6 万 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Tucker Carlson Tonight: A $600 check. That money, should you receive it, is yours to keep. Do with it...




					fb.watch


----------



## KissMy

The bill Trump is signing contains:
$500,000,000 for Israel.
$2 billion for Air Force missile procurement and related expenses.
$4 billion for Navy weapons procurement.
$2 billion for Border Wall.
$2 billion for Space Force.

The US Senate voted to give $740 Billion to the military industrial complex 2wks ago!

AOC wanted everyone to get $2,000 to help losses due to Covid. New Zealand gave their citizens $600 every week for months until they all get back at work. Their little country can do it, but the wealthiest country in the world can't because they give it all to huge corporate campaign donors?? WTF


----------



## irosie91

KissMy said:


> The bill Trump is signing contains:
> $500,000,000 for Israel.
> $2 billion for Air Force missile procurement and related expenses.
> $4 billion for Navy weapons procurement.
> $2 billion for Border Wall.
> $2 billion for Space Force.
> 
> The US Senate voted to give $740 Billion to the military industrial complex 2wks ago!
> 
> AOC wanted everyone to get $2,000 to help losses due to Covid. New Zealand gave their citizens $600 every week for months until they all get back at work. Their little country can do it, but the wealthiest country in the world can't because they give it all to huge corporate campaign donors?? WTF




OK   how about $ 10,000   for EACH american child and adult-------what would that DO FOR SOCIETY ?    What would it do for the people?


----------



## NoNukes

BasicHumanUnit said:


> All boot licking Communist want her to win
> 
> And calling AOC "smart" is probably the most moronic thing anyone on this forum has said in months.


No, this is.


----------



## Peace

Synthaholic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so shes siding with trump on this one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is siding with the Democrats, who had $2,000 in there to begin with.
> 
> Don't you know anything?
Click to expand...


So you agree with Trump on this one because he agree with AOC...


----------



## Peace

blackhawk said:


> Pelosi turned down a 1.8 trillion dollar coronvirus relief bill back in October to get a 900 billion one now that gives those who need help the most a big $600.00 dollar check that would not even cover one mortage or rent payment. So seriously to all sides well done you have yet again mangaed to exceed expectations in your ability to fuck over the majority of the population. To be clear and leave no doubt I am talking about both Democrats and Republicans.



Isn’t it funny how the left is celebrating this as some type of victory while forgetting Pelosi rejected a bigger bill...

Why did she do that back in October?

Hoping it would win House and Senate seats but instead it cost House seats and the Senate might stay GOP...


----------



## Indeependent

otto105 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so shes siding with trump on this one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is siding with the Democrats, who had $2,000 in there to begin with.
> 
> Don't you know anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $2,000.00 plus billions to Africa and other shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can be removed but at some point we have to fix all the shit Trump broke and that will take money. So blame him when your taxes go up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump already put the kabosh on handing out money to your friends overseas.
> Elaborate on what Trump broke other than your heart.
> Our taxes didn't go up after Obama bailed out GW's mess and they'll only go up so we can feed more Africans and tell our own citizens to fuck off and die,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump has done what to stop on sending money overseas?
> 
> Just when did that bullshit lie start?
Click to expand...

Do you ever read the news?
Nations that vote against the US in the UN list their handouts.


----------



## sealybobo

Harry Dresden said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replace all numbers with $0.
> 
> 
> 
> I say don’t give anyone shit. I could go 3 years with just whats in my savings why can’t the rest of you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you aint a republican?.....
Click to expand...

Republicans want to give you $600 and trump/democrats want to give $2000.

I think none of you saved one time of the tax cut trump gave you in 2017.


----------



## Harry Dresden

sealybobo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replace all numbers with $0.
> 
> 
> 
> I say don’t give anyone shit. I could go 3 years with just whats in my savings why can’t the rest of you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you aint a republican?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans want to give you $600 and trump/democrats want to give $2000.
> 
> I think none of you saved one time of the tax cut trump gave you in 2017.
Click to expand...

saved one time?.....


----------



## evenflow1969

progressive hunter said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so shes siding with trump on this one,,,
Click to expand...

Yep,imagine that. Hell I would side with him if he stripps out the pork and gives us checks similar to the debt we are incurring.  Side with him on good legislation, yes. Crazy stuff no. Just changing the checks is not enough for me. Cut the pork out.


----------



## KissMy

irosie91 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bill Trump is signing contains:
> $500,000,000 for Israel.
> $2 billion for Air Force missile procurement and related expenses.
> $4 billion for Navy weapons procurement.
> $2 billion for Border Wall.
> $2 billion for Space Force.
> 
> The US Senate voted to give $740 Billion to the military industrial complex 2wks ago!
> 
> AOC wanted everyone to get $2,000 to help losses due to Covid. New Zealand gave their citizens $600 every week for months until they all get back at work. Their little country can do it, but the wealthiest country in the world can't because they give it all to huge corporate campaign donors?? WTF
> 
> 
> 
> OK   how about $ 10,000   for EACH american child and adult-------what would that DO FOR SOCIETY ?    What would it do for the people?
Click to expand...

Had Trumptards cut out all the pork in the first $3 Trillion Covid Stimulus / political payoff, that would have been enough money to pay everyone over $10,000 EACH!


----------



## progressive hunter

evenflow1969 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so shes siding with trump on this one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep,imagine that. Hell I would side with him if he stripps out the pork and gives us checks similar to the debt we are incurring.  Side with him on good legislation, yes. Crazy stuff no. Just changing the checks is not enough for me. Cut the pork out.
Click to expand...

I think the whole thing needs thrown out and no one gets checks and we all go back to work,,

this kind of shit is why I dont vote for dems and repubes,,


----------



## Aletheia4u

“AOC is right!” – Ted Cruz (updated)
					

Ted Cruz lauded AOC today for being right about a protest she made on Twitter: Congress is expected to vote on the second largest bill in US history *today* – $2.5 trillion – and as of …




					therightscoop.com


----------



## White 6

flacaltenn said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the real problem with the Bill.. Trump played into their hands on this.. ONLY PEOPLE who need "money for nothing" are the unemployed and folks behind on their bills.. Probably 50% of those direct payments go to folks that are either WORKING or retire on fixed income with no Covid issues.
> 
> UPPING those payments is as BIG a waste as the $50Million in the appropriations side of this clusterfuck porksicle for Cent. American NARCO DICTATORS to build BIGGER and more CORRUPT drug empires..  Get ready for MAJOR STREAMS of money flushed down the crapper by the Biden Admin trying to cure our "border problem" by making the Narco Dictators stronger and richer..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's politics in Washington.
> 
> Any politician that doesn't play the game is deemed unfit.  By changing the sum for Americans (not even every American) to $2000 I think he's outplayed the Democrats.
> 
> If they disagree and don't do it he looks like the good guy.
> 
> If they do agree, then to still add all their porkulus the cost will be astronomical and they will look irresponsible.
> 
> I dunno.  Could go either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw.. He misplayed that one..  Should have started out by nailing them for HIDING the Covid relief in the humongo Porkulus Omnibus..  Tell them about their tiny private parts for not being brave enough to pass it separately.. YOU KNOW there's no limit to the free stuff Dems are willing to bribe voters with..  It's like their favorite brain dead play..
> 
> Should have focused on the Swamp Buffet which was the BIGGER PART of that Bill..  As they say -- "THE OPTICS" stinks by combining the two...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about Mitch and the thing republican bribe the voters with.  I have put drinks on expense accounts but never take them off taxes, unless it was done by corporate at their level.  Cheap point, but the Dems aren't the only ones in on this as it is mostly the result of a bipartisan recommendation.  It takes two to tango with the money in our system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I always say -- bipartisan agreement between these 2 inept, corrupt tribes means TWICE the money for HALF of the performance..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree. Also agree with your earlier post about the money give away.  I did not ask for $600, being one of those retired with fixed (I prefer the word guaranteed) income streams as I set it up this way to make sure I would not be depending on SS government money in my old age. Your point was correct, though, didn't need it as haven't lost a penny and expenses lower as traveling less.  So now they want to give us between $3,000 and $4,000 dollars? I am not in a position to see the nation.  I see Jackson, and it appears humping and bumping, though the Covid number rise every day.
> Do not understand trump on this one.  Do not know what Mitch and the Senate will do with it, but I do not see much pork being pulled off the bone to cover it.  Got a guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Best guess? It mirrors that craze on campus to have a "sugar daddy" and the BIDDING for some of the co-eds gets REALLY REALLY expensive..  Others -- are happy with a $100 gift card to Macy's..
> 
> These 20 Colleges Have The Most Students With Sugar Daddies And 3 Of The Top 5 Are In Florida (Shocker) – BroBible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sugar Daddy, eh? OK, maybe from guy who pay $130,000 to $150,000 to get laid, it is a pittance that doesn't come out of his pocket?  Still doesn't ring right, as I don't think he even likes most of the people in this country and especially right now.  You got another?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're getting wined and dine before the "romance" starts??? In the lingo of the left -- this level of spending is "NOT SUSTAINABLE"...  It will eventually fix itself..
> 
> But all we HAVE is Sugar Daddies bidding for our affection right now..  And they're spending our money to woo us..
Click to expand...

Hate your theory.  Can't say it is wrong, but cannot deny the feasibility.


----------



## Papageorgio

KissMy said:


> The bill Trump is signing contains:
> $500,000,000 for Israel.
> $2 billion for Air Force missile procurement and related expenses.
> $4 billion for Navy weapons procurement.
> $2 billion for Border Wall.
> $2 billion for Space Force.
> 
> The US Senate voted to give $740 Billion to the military industrial complex 2wks ago!
> 
> AOC wanted everyone to get $2,000 to help losses due to Covid. New Zealand gave their citizens $600 every week for months until they all get back at work. Their little country can do it, but the wealthiest country in the world can't because they give it all to huge corporate campaign donors?? WTF



So everyone got $600 a week? So, 10 checks a week,$6000 a week.


----------



## DrLove

Lol - Trump tanks 9 months of congressional tooth gnashing by demanding 2 grand/ 4 grand for couples? Yeah, that'll fly. I dare him to veto it. 

Sidenote: Jon Ossoff and Rev Warnock thank Donald too!


----------



## percysunshine

Synthaholic said:


> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.



I always suspected AOC was a libertarian.


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic

This, ladies and gentlemen, is a fighter for ordinary Americans. And one of the smartest, sharpest legislators in Congress.


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic

Susan Collins is "concerned".


----------



## Synthaholic

The Queen is correct.


----------



## jknowgood

Synthaholic said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so shes siding with trump on this one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is siding with the Democrats, who had $2,000 in there to begin with.
> 
> Don't you know anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $2,000.00 plus billions to Africa and other shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can be removed but at some point we have to fix all the shit Trump broke and that will take money. So blame him when your taxes go up.
Click to expand...

You guys are in charge whatever happens, you own it.


----------



## Synthaholic

jknowgood said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so shes siding with trump on this one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is siding with the Democrats, who had $2,000 in there to begin with.
> 
> Don't you know anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $2,000.00 plus billions to Africa and other shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can be removed but at some point we have to fix all the shit Trump broke and that will take money. So blame him when your taxes go up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are in charge whatever happens, you own it.
Click to expand...

Not for another 10 days.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

She's tweeting to a left loon echo chamber


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## jknowgood

Synthaholic said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so shes siding with trump on this one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is siding with the Democrats, who had $2,000 in there to begin with.
> 
> Don't you know anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $2,000.00 plus billions to Africa and other shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can be removed but at some point we have to fix all the shit Trump broke and that will take money. So blame him when your taxes go up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are in charge whatever happens, you own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for another 10 days.
Click to expand...

Nope illegitimate Joe's promises cut 140,000 jobs last month. This will soon be the new norm as Obama told us.


----------



## BULLDOG

jknowgood said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so shes siding with trump on this one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is siding with the Democrats, who had $2,000 in there to begin with.
> 
> Don't you know anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $2,000.00 plus billions to Africa and other shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can be removed but at some point we have to fix all the shit Trump broke and that will take money. So blame him when your taxes go up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are in charge whatever happens, you own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for another 10 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope illegitimate Joe's promises cut 140,000 jobs last month. This will soon be the new norm as Obama told us.
Click to expand...


Trump's economy crash isn't exactly like Bush's was, but like Obama, Joe will have to clean up his crazy right wing predecessor's shit.


----------



## jknowgood

BULLDOG said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so shes siding with trump on this one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is siding with the Democrats, who had $2,000 in there to begin with.
> 
> Don't you know anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $2,000.00 plus billions to Africa and other shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can be removed but at some point we have to fix all the shit Trump broke and that will take money. So blame him when your taxes go up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are in charge whatever happens, you own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for another 10 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope illegitimate Joe's promises cut 140,000 jobs last month. This will soon be the new norm as Obama told us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's economy crash isn't exactly like Bush's was, but like Obama, Joe will have to clean up his crazy right wing predecessor's shit.
Click to expand...

Trump's economy was about the best in our history till covid took it. When Harris passes the green new deal, that will crash the economy alone. Biden and Harris promises to get it passed. You own this.


----------



## Synthaholic

jknowgood said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so shes siding with trump on this one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is siding with the Democrats, who had $2,000 in there to begin with.
> 
> Don't you know anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $2,000.00 plus billions to Africa and other shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can be removed but at some point we have to fix all the shit Trump broke and that will take money. So blame him when your taxes go up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are in charge whatever happens, you own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for another 10 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope illegitimate Joe's promises cut 140,000 jobs last month. This will soon be the new norm as Obama told us.
Click to expand...

Trump is president. All job cuts are his fault.


----------



## Synthaholic

jknowgood said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so shes siding with trump on this one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is siding with the Democrats, who had $2,000 in there to begin with.
> 
> Don't you know anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $2,000.00 plus billions to Africa and other shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can be removed but at some point we have to fix all the shit Trump broke and that will take money. So blame him when your taxes go up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are in charge whatever happens, you own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for another 10 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope illegitimate Joe's promises cut 140,000 jobs last month. This will soon be the new norm as Obama told us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's economy crash isn't exactly like Bush's was, but like Obama, Joe will have to clean up his crazy right wing predecessor's shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's economy was about the best in our history till covid took it. When Harris passes the green new deal, that will crash the economy alone. Biden and Harris promises to get it passed. You own this.
Click to expand...

That was Obama’s economy.


----------



## jknowgood

Synthaholic said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so shes siding with trump on this one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is siding with the Democrats, who had $2,000 in there to begin with.
> 
> Don't you know anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $2,000.00 plus billions to Africa and other shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can be removed but at some point we have to fix all the shit Trump broke and that will take money. So blame him when your taxes go up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are in charge whatever happens, you own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for another 10 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope illegitimate Joe's promises cut 140,000 jobs last month. This will soon be the new norm as Obama told us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is president. All job cuts are his fault.
Click to expand...

Nope ole Joe promising to get the green new deal new deal passed is already killing the economy. I really don't think your party will survive after you pass it. So, carry on!


----------



## jknowgood

Synthaholic said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so shes siding with trump on this one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is siding with the Democrats, who had $2,000 in there to begin with.
> 
> Don't you know anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $2,000.00 plus billions to Africa and other shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can be removed but at some point we have to fix all the shit Trump broke and that will take money. So blame him when your taxes go up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are in charge whatever happens, you own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for another 10 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope illegitimate Joe's promises cut 140,000 jobs last month. This will soon be the new norm as Obama told us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's economy crash isn't exactly like Bush's was, but like Obama, Joe will have to clean up his crazy right wing predecessor's shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's economy was about the best in our history till covid took it. When Harris passes the green new deal, that will crash the economy alone. Biden and Harris promises to get it passed. You own this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was Obama’s economy.
> 
> View attachment 440679
Click to expand...

He had the slowest growing economy since the great depression.


----------



## 22lcidw

BULLDOG said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so shes siding with trump on this one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is siding with the Democrats, who had $2,000 in there to begin with.
> 
> Don't you know anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $2,000.00 plus billions to Africa and other shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can be removed but at some point we have to fix all the shit Trump broke and that will take money. So blame him when your taxes go up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are in charge whatever happens, you own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for another 10 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope illegitimate Joe's promises cut 140,000 jobs last month. This will soon be the new norm as Obama told us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's economy crash isn't exactly like Bush's was, but like Obama, Joe will have to clean up his crazy right wing predecessor's shit.
Click to expand...

Biden ain't cleaning up shit. If gas prices double there will be a big affect on the economy. We just do not report it anymore like with Obama.  Energy rules us more than any other nation. Gas and home energy prices will take a lot of money from our pockets. And cause price increases in food, clothing and all other products and services.


----------



## jknowgood

22lcidw said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so shes siding with trump on this one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is siding with the Democrats, who had $2,000 in there to begin with.
> 
> Don't you know anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $2,000.00 plus billions to Africa and other shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can be removed but at some point we have to fix all the shit Trump broke and that will take money. So blame him when your taxes go up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are in charge whatever happens, you own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for another 10 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope illegitimate Joe's promises cut 140,000 jobs last month. This will soon be the new norm as Obama told us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's economy crash isn't exactly like Bush's was, but like Obama, Joe will have to clean up his crazy right wing predecessor's shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden ain't cleaning up shit. If gas prices double there will be a big affect on the economy. We just do not report it anymore like with Obama.  Energy rules us more than any other nation. Gas and home energy prices will take a lot of money from our pockets. And cause price increases in food, clothing and all other products and services.
Click to expand...

The sweet thing about it is, they will not be able to pass the blame. Hope it kills their party for good.


----------



## LeftofLeft

progressive hunter said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so shes siding with trump on this one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is siding with the Democrats, who had $2,000 in there to begin with.
> 
> Don't you know anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the democrats lied and have been holding the people hostage for political gain,,,
Click to expand...


The only thing I believe the Democrats is when there is a crisis and they see it as an opportunity, “not let it go to waste”, “shape our vision”. Democrats have no problem making people suffer. They need people suffering. Plus, they have a media that will help them blame Republicans.


----------



## Synthaholic

AOC is tweeting!


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic

Hot AF.


----------



## Indeependent

Synthaholic said:


> Hot AF.
> 
> View attachment 484240


Dumb as AF.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Indeependent said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot AF.
> 
> View attachment 484240
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb as AF.
Click to expand...


That's exactly what I was going to reply.


----------



## otto105

Indeependent said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot AF.
> 
> View attachment 484240
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb as AF.
Click to expand...

Don’t be jelly incel.


----------



## two_iron

Filthy AF.... it looks like she's been rimming a farm animal....


----------



## Godboy

Synthaholic said:


> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.


She is one of our most inneffective congress members. Her bills almost always fail.


----------



## justinacolmena

Godboy said:


> She is one of our most inneffective congress members. Her bills almost always fail.


I hope so.


----------



## Synthaholic

I can't wait until she is Senator or Speaker.


----------



## progressive hunter

AOC just stepped in it again and even some Democrats are calling her OUT
					

The socialist from the Bronx has proverbially stepped into it again with comments she made about the massive crime increases in Democratic cities, especially in her own backyard. Watch the video of…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## theHawk

Synthaholic said:


> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.


More “free money” from the printing press?

No thanks.  Not that those of us who pay taxes will even get a check.  I’m sure it will be for bottom-feeders only again.


----------



## airplanemechanic

I'm sorry why should I care that a bartender who ran in a highly liberal district is tweeting? Remind me again.


----------



## otto105

airplanemechanic said:


> I'm sorry why should I care that a bartender who ran in a highly liberal district is tweeting? Remind me again.


Your scare of her and have Lust over here.


----------



## westwall

otto105 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry why should I care that a bartender who ran in a highly liberal district is tweeting? Remind me again.
> 
> 
> 
> Your scare of her and have Lust over here.
Click to expand...




In English please.


----------



## two_iron

That mask looks like she's been licking farm animal ass....

Which is ok, I suppose.... I don't judge.


----------



## otto105

westwall said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry why should I care that a bartender who ran in a highly liberal district is tweeting? Remind me again.
> 
> 
> 
> Your scare of her and have Lust over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In English please.
Click to expand...

airplanedude both fears her and is sexually attracted to her.


----------



## Leo123

I agree, after what this government put US through, we deserve to be recompensed for our losses and mental anguish.  In fact, I would propose to give US a whole lot more.   What the government and the Democrats did to US is actually unforgivable.  They are tyrants.  AOC should personally give her paychecks to US. Maybe we could get all the Democrat's salary and Fauci's salary too.


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Synthaholic said:


> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.


Amazing this stupid bitch, 2 yrs from stealing other bar fly waitresses tips, has idiots like you following her.................LOLOL

The Squad.LOLOL. A bunch of ninnys who don't know jack shit...........lolol

You have to be the number one sheep on this miserable board you fool


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## justinacolmena

otto105 said:


> airplanedude both fears her and is sexually attracted to her.


If anything AOC is too young for Congress. I am sick and tired of the young women who "come forward" to prominence in politics and government — there's always a sugar daddy in the back room somewhere pulling the strings and calling the shots, if it isn't Joe Biden himself or Michael Bloomberg with his 9/11 mental health gun control initiatives.


----------



## Leo123

justinacolmena said:


> If anything AOC is too young for Congress. I am sick and tired of the young women who "come forward" to prominence in politics and government — there's always a sugar daddy in the back room somewhere pulling the strings and calling the shots, if it isn't Joe Biden himself or Michael Bloomberg with his 9/11 mental health gun control initiatives.


AOC is a young whore.....Not a young woman.  Made in the dick sucking Kamala mold.


----------



## otto105

justinacolmena said:


> If anything AOC is too young for Congress. I am sick and tired of the young women who "come forward" to prominence in politics and government — there's always a sugar daddy in the back room somewhere pulling the strings and calling the shots, if it isn't Joe Biden himself or Michael Bloomberg with his 9/11 mental health gun control initiatives.


What is the minimum age for a congress person?

Now check AOC.


Dumbass


----------



## otto105

Leo123 said:


> AOC is a young whore.....Not a young woman.  Made in the dick sucking Kamala mold.


You like whores, don't you leo...


----------



## justinacolmena

Leo123 said:


> AOC is a young whore.....Not a young woman.  Made in the dick sucking Kamala mold.


So where does Monica Lewinsky fit into all of that?


----------



## Leo123

otto105 said:


> You like whores, don't you leo...


Not when they're stupid idiots like AOC.    Otherwise I'm not prejudice against sex workers.


----------



## Leo123

justinacolmena said:


> So where does Monica Lewinsky fit into all of that?


Monica likes cigars.


----------



## irosie91

justinacolmena said:


> So where does Monica Lewinsky fit into all of that?


just another dick sucker


----------



## otto105

Leo123 said:


> Not when they're stupid idiots like AOC.    Otherwise I'm not prejudice against sex workers.


How often do you day dream about AOC?


----------



## Leo123

otto105 said:


> How often do you day dream about AOC?


Never, not everyone is a pervert but here, now go beat off somewhere.


----------



## otto105

Leo123 said:


> Never, not everyone is a pervert but here, now go beat off somewhere.
> View attachment 534112


Seems like you’re fixated on her.


----------



## BULLDOG

Leo123 said:


> Never, not everyone is a pervert but here, now go beat off somewhere.
> View attachment 534112


Not even a good photoshop job.


----------



## Leo123

otto105 said:


> Seems like you’re fixated on her.


I posted that for you.  Did you have a nice whackoff?


----------



## otto105

Leo123 said:


> I posted that for you.  Did you have a nice whackoff?


If you think really hard about her.....maybe you can smell her....


----------



## Leo123

otto105 said:


> If you think really hard about her.....maybe you can smell her....


Ugh.


----------



## justinacolmena

otto105 said:


> How often do you day dream about AOC?


Oh. It's the dreamers.








						Five Things You Should Know about the DREAM Act
					






					www.nilc.org
				











						What is the Dream Act and Who Are the Dreamers?
					

In this lesson, high school students learn about the DREAM Act—its background, history, current status—and reflect on different perspectives about it as well as develop their own.




					www.adl.org
				





Leo123 said:


> Never, not everyone is a pervert but here, now go beat off somewhere.


Trafficking kids and underage girls across the border for sex? Plenty of perverts, but it’s always someone else taking the fall on the child pornography and srx charges.


----------



## otto105

justinacolmena said:


> Oh. It's the dreamers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five Things You Should Know about the DREAM Act
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nilc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the Dream Act and Who Are the Dreamers?
> 
> 
> In this lesson, high school students learn about the DREAM Act—its background, history, current status—and reflect on different perspectives about it as well as develop their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adl.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trafficking kids and underage girls across the border for sex? Plenty of perverts, but it’s always someone else taking the fall on the child pornography and srx charges.


That trafficking is done by republic rep. matt gaetz from Florida


----------



## justinacolmena

otto105 said:


> That trafficking is done by republic rep. matt gaetz from Florida


I don't really know. That's deep south RINO territory. A lot of the farmers prefer undocumented labor. Somehow they manage to write their payroll to illegal immigrants off as an expense without paying taxes and social security on it, whereas a documented U.S. citizen is subject to an extended FBI background check for employment on a farm where a large caliber handgun or even a shotgun had better be at the ready in case of an angry bull or other animal.


----------



## otto105

justinacolmena said:


> I don't really know. That's deep south RINO territory. A lot of the farmers prefer undocumented labor. Somehow they manage to write their payroll to illegal immigrants off as an expense without paying taxes and social security on it, whereas a documented U.S. citizen is subject to an extended FBI background check for employment on a farm where a large caliber handgun or even a shotgun had better be at the ready in case of an angry bull or other animal.


You should research Matt before you post.

It would stop you from wasting everyone’s time.


----------



## San Souci

progressive hunter said:


> the democrats lied and have been holding the people hostage for political gain,,,


Proven Fact.


----------



## otto105

San Souci said:


> Proven Fact.


Maga fuckup fail


----------



## San Souci

otto105 said:


> Maga fuckup fail


Nope. Democrats are turning the USA into a 3rd world shithole.


----------



## otto105

San Souci said:


> Nope. Democrats are turning the USA into a 3rd world shithole.


How so?

Not enough authoritarianism for you?


----------



## San Souci

otto105 said:


> How so?
> 
> Not enough authoritarianism for you?


Actually there is to much.Like I said many times. Democrats LOVE COVID. Because it gives them CONTROL. And that is their mission.


----------



## otto105

San Souci said:


> Actually there is to much.Like I said many times. Democrats LOVE COVID. Because it gives them CONTROL. And that is their mission.


Having people wear a mask, vaccinate and social distance to slow/stop the spread of a global pandemic is control?

I would think that overturning the will of the people to elect their own leaders would fall under control.


----------



## San Souci

otto105 said:


> Having people wear a mask, vaccinate and social distance to slow/stop the spread of a global pandemic is control?
> 
> I would think that overturning the will of the people to elect their own leaders would fall under control.


Look ,Lib. The F--ing "Pandemic" is over. Now it is endemic. Get it? COVID is here to stay. Need we stay under cover forever like cowards?----It is time to develope TREATMENTS that prevent the lung infection that follows COVID.


----------



## irosie91

San Souci said:


> Look ,Lib. The F--ing "Pandemic" is over. Now it is endemic. Get it? COVID is here to stay. Need we stay under cover forever like cowards?----It is time to develope TREATMENTS that prevent the lung infection that follows COVID.


   Yes----THE DEVELOPEMENTS OF TREATMENTS would be good----
meanwhile precautions are a good idea  ----regardless of semantics


----------



## otto105

San Souci said:


> Look ,Lib. The F--ing "Pandemic" is over. Now it is endemic. Get it? COVID is here to stay. Need we stay under cover forever like cowards?----It is time to develope TREATMENTS that prevent the lung infection that follows COVID.


The whole world is considered endemic now?

We're in a major pandemic and you redneck maga fuckups want to keep it mutating.


----------



## San Souci

irosie91 said:


> Yes----THE DEVELOPEMENTS OF TREATMENTS would be good----
> meanwhile precautions are a good idea  ----regardless of semantics


Once again. HOW LONG? We know who is vulnerable.


----------



## San Souci

otto105 said:


> The whole world is considered endemic now?
> 
> We're in a major pandemic and you redneck maga fuckups want to keep it mutating.


Blow me. It is here to STAY ,Chicken Little. ADJUST.


----------



## otto105

San Souci said:


> Blow me. It is here to STAY ,Chicken Little. ADJUST.


Dude, nobody that has a functioning brain wants to blow you or join your COVID cult of death.


----------



## San Souci

otto105 said:


> Dude, nobody that has a functioning brain wants to blow you or join your COVID cult of death.


Don't then. Just hide in your basement. I intend to stay free.


----------



## otto105

San Souci said:


> Don't then. Just hide in your basement. I intend to stay free.


That's great and all, but don't expect the government to pick up your COVID health tab if you get it.


----------



## John T. Ford

Synthaholic said:


> Covid Bill she co-wrote with another Squad.


AOC is tweeting and Joe Biden has shit his diaper again ....

Forgive me for having no interest in either.


----------



## otto105

John T. Ford said:


> AOC is tweeting and Joe Biden has shit his diaper again ....
> 
> Forgive me for having no interest in either.


Then stop posting about both dipshit.


----------



## John T. Ford

otto105 said:


> Then stop posting about both dipshit.


Go fuck yourself ....

I will post at my leisure !


----------



## otto105

John T. Ford said:


> Go fuck yourself ....
> 
> I will post at my leisure !


No, you fuck yerself and stop lying about what concerns your anal cavity.


----------



## John T. Ford

otto105 said:


> No, you fuck yerself and stop lying about what concerns your anal cavity.


You psycho Leftist ......

Once again you expose your Mental Disorder.

You Backwards Bobbies just can't help yourselves.


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## westwall

Synthaholic said:


>






Sounds like she is inciting an insurrection!  Off with her head!


----------



## airplanemechanic

And Trumps legacy continues....

God I love that Man.


----------



## lg325

AOC wonders if pro-life Democrats should continue to serve: 'We really need to reassess' *A large section of registered democrats is pro-life, if she keeps this sort of rhetoric up she will turn the Democratic Party into the minority party, but that's only if we all take her seriously. So far as I can tell it's just the media pays her any attention.*


----------



## Synthaholic

airplanemechanic said:


> And Trumps legacy continues....
> 
> God I love that Man.


Your compassion for the mentally disabled is admirable.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Synthaholic

lg325 said:


> A large section of registered democrats is pro-life


False.


----------



## lg325

Synthaholic said:


> False.


Not only pro life but pro gun. I was a democrat precinct captain. Another interesting fact 50%  of the LGBTQ community  was pro life at that time.  . The problem is they are spread out over the country so do not make an impact locally but will  in presidential elections.   If I can  dig up the stats I will post it.


----------



## Papageorgio

Synthaholic said:


> Your compassion for the mentally disabled is admirable.
> 
> View attachment 662645


As is yours, Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez and Joe Biden is admirable. I feel bad for the both of them. I hope one day you learn to spell her name.


----------

